# On Flower



## Sil (Sep 14, 2017)

eos M 10 efm 50-200 extension tube 16 MM


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 14, 2017)

Did you forget a small detail?


----------



## Sil (Sep 14, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Did you forget a small detail?



ah...ok... it's a " Lineola.." ...thank Dean...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 14, 2017)

Ahem....I don't see a pic?


----------

